# PAX Rating Should All be One Star



## DriveNM (Apr 13, 2019)

Would it be fair to rate all pax low as a general rule? Most pax treat drivers like the lowest form when drivers give so much for the mere pennies they and Uber pay. Perhaps all pax need to learn that drivers are human too, and a $2.50 fare does not give the pax the right to trash a driver's reputation and ability to earn a living. Pax get much more than they give so maybe they need to get taken down a notch or two.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

The point of low rating is to let other drivers know to stay away from a particular paxole. Rating everyone high or low have the same effect of dissolving the difference and making it harder to avoid troublemakers.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

I rate everyone 4 stars unless they give me a reason to rate them 5 stars, like a cash tip or an excellent conversation, or 3 stars or less if they give me any issues.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

RDWRER said:


> I rate everyone 4 stars unless they give me a reason to rate them 5 stars, like a cash tip or an excellent conversation, or 3 stars or less if they give me any issues.


Useless way to rate. Disservice to serious drivers.

Hope you stop driving soon.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

DriveNM said:


> Would it be fair to rate all pax low as a general rule? Most pax treat drivers like the lowest form when drivers give so much for the mere pennies they and Uber pay.


Eeny, meeny, miny, moe. ?
Star a pax for another ant.
Odds of rematch are so low.
Who gives AF what star you grant.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

DriveNM said:


> Would it be fair to rate all pax low as a general rule? Most pax treat drivers like the lowest form when drivers give so much for the mere pennies they and Uber pay. Perhaps all pax need to learn that drivers are human too, and a $2.50 fare does not give the pax the right to trash a driver's reputation and ability to earn a living. Pax get much more than they give so maybe they need to get taken down a notch or two.


No ....the best way to avoid the terrible passengers (and it sounds like you don't like for people at all) would be to quit and go live on an island .

Honestly if you think all passengers treat you as scum then it's probably time for you to find work that dosen't involve dealing with the public ...trash man , computer coding .. it's OKAY to not like dealing with people .. but you need to find somehting else to do otherwise you'll continue to be miserable and grumpy


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

When you have low self esteem solve that problem yourself. Don’t try to lower others below you....lift your head up


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

If u continually rate Uber's Clients at 1 Star ⭐
The algorithm translates that as an issue
and will decrease rider request to u.

?If u were running a company
and the disposable oversupplied nonemployee had Issues
with your Limited supply Paying Customers.......

_Would U send your cherished customers to that disposable nonemployee?_


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

DriveNM said:


> Would it be fair to rate all pax low as a general rule? Most pax treat drivers like the lowest form when drivers give so much for the mere pennies they and Uber pay. Perhaps all pax need to learn that drivers are human too, and a $2.50 fare does not give the pax the right to trash a driver's reputation and ability to earn a living. Pax get much more than they give so maybe they need to get taken down a notch or two.


??



Ignatz said:


> If u continually rate Uber's Clients at 1 Star ⭐
> The algorithm translates that as an issue
> and will decrease rider request to u.
> 
> ...


Very well stated.


----------



## ROY_Doncic (Jul 30, 2019)

@DriveNM That's an excellent way to send your driver rating south of 4.60 and get yourself deactivated. I have 207 ratings. 196 5-star, 8 4-star, 1 2-star, and 2 1-star ratings. I very strongly believe that my 2 star rating and one of my 1 star ratings were retaliatory i.e. they realized I rated them low & they responded by rating me low; each time the exact rating I had given them.

You forget that PAX don't take 30 trips a week. Most drivers give 5 star ratings (because it's quickest & there's no prompt afterwards), so when you rate 1 star, PAX that are paying attention will notice quickly that their last trip caused their rating to plummet. I just had a 4.93 with 202 ratings and received a 1 star rating tonight, it took my rating to a 4.91. For most PAX, your 1 star rating will take them from a 4.90 to a 4.78. That's noticeable, and they're going to rate you a 1 star and some are going to be pissed and claim your vehicle is in poor condition, you drove unsafely etc.

Terrible idea, man.

A lot of these PAX might only take Uber 1-2 times a month. When their rating was a 4.86, and they look at their rating 3 weeks later and it's a 4.68 and the only ride they had in the past 3 weeks was with you, it's not exactly going to be a "Whodunit?!" murder mystery to solve... they're going to have their last trip up to rate, and guess what? You just got a 1 star and NO tip.

Cliffs: Save the 1 star ratings for the PAX who truly deserve them. 384 trips, and I've given out one 1-star rating and one 2-star rating. That's it.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> ??
> 
> 
> Very well stated.


The real question is why do U/L care so much about these bus fare people that only do $3 rides. How is that profitable for any company? Those are mostly the rides I three star. Im running a business and those rides hurt my bottom line


----------



## ROY_Doncic (Jul 30, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> The real question is why do U/L care so much about these bus fare people that only do $3 rides. How is that profitable for any company? Those are mostly the rides I three star. Im running a business and those rides hurt my bottom line


You answered your own question. "Those are mostly the rides".

It's not Uber's gas. It's not their time. All they see is a $2.85 trip and a 25% commission. 71.25 cents. Uber: Yes, please!

$0.7125 times 10 million trips per day = A LOT of ****ing money.

That's why they care. It's a butt-ton more money than 25% of $100 trips that happen maybe 1,000 times a day.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> The real question is why do U/L care so much about these bus fare people that only do $3 rides. How is that profitable for any company? Those are mostly the rides I three star. Im running a business and those rides hurt my bottom line


They take a high fraction on those rides. Lyft loves 'em.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

ROY_Doncic said:


> You answered your own question. "Those are mostly the rides".
> 
> It's not Uber's gas. It's not their time. All they see is a $2.85 trip and a 25% commission. 71.25 cents. Uber: Yes, please!
> 
> ...


I agree that there are no shortage of minimum fares as our city busses run empty. Can you imaging a world where your minimum fare was $6 ? $7.50 to the pax. Why can't it be like that?


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

I thought this was an interesting read from earlier this year:
https://usa.streetsblog.org/2019/02/04/all-the-bad-things-about-uber-and-lyft-in-one-simple-list/
11k frickin' rides a week that never leave campus!
"Students at the University of California Los Angeles are taking an astonishing 11,000 app-based taxi trips every week that begin and end within the boundaries of the campus."

"Uber and Lyft, for example, are providing 90,000 rides a day in Seattle now. That's more than are carried daily by the city's light rail system, the Seattle Times reports."

"By the end of this year, Schaller has estimated all taxi ridership will surpass the number of trips made on buses the U.S."


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

pAX ARE SHEEP SOhope they give u a tip?
....right?


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Useless way to rate. Disservice to serious drivers.
> 
> Hope you stop driving soon.


Alright Mr. Hotshot. Then what's the "correct" way to rate passengers? ?


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

I give 5 because I don't care and it certainly can save retaliation from an asz-hole pax. I could care less about a 1*, but a false accusation has to be dealt with and that takes time and will be a noted mark on your record.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> I agree that there are no shortage of minimum fares as our city busses run empty. Can you imaging a world where your minimum fare was $6 ? $7.50 to the pax. Why can't it be like that?


"_Why can't it be like that?"_

It can be, however Do Not expect a driver revenue increase.
Uber would keep the extra fare since drivers have demonstrated
they'll work for less .

An employer doesn't give nonemployee workers a raise when the workers are disposable, over supplied and 
currently doing the job at low wages


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Ignatz said:


> "_Why can't it be like that?"_
> 
> It can be, however Do Not expect a driver revenue increase.
> Uber would keep the extra fare since drivers have demonstrated
> ...


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> I give 5 because I don't care and it certainly can save retaliation from an asz-hole pax. I could care less about a 1*, but a false accusation has to be dealt with and that takes time and will be a noted mark on your record.


I would love to see my record that Uber and Lyft have on me.

I will be more than happy to add another "stain" to my record if so desired. :laugh:


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

RDWRER said:


> I rate everyone 4 stars unless they give me a reason to rate them 5 stars, like a cash tip or an excellent conversation, or 3 stars or less if they give me any issues.


What if riders decided to rate every driver 4 stars unless they do something special to achieve 5? I'd rather treat people the way I want to be treated.



DriveNM said:


> Would it be fair to rate all pax low as a general rule? Most pax treat drivers like the lowest form when drivers give so much for the mere pennies they and Uber pay. Perhaps all pax need to learn that drivers are human too, and a $2.50 fare does not give the pax the right to trash a driver's reputation and ability to earn a living. Pax get much more than they give so maybe they need to get taken down a notch or two.


No, it's no fairer for you to rate all passengers low than it would be for a passenger to rate all drivers low. As to most passengers treating drivers like, "the lowest form," that certainly hasn't been my experience. I feel like I'm treated well by 99% of the people who ride with me, and on the rare occasion that someone displays an attitude, I'll first attempt to appease them rather than escalate.

Drivers wouldn't get paid to drive if it weren't for passengers, and passengers wouldn't get to their destination without the drivers. Any attempt by one side to harm the other is completely counterproductive, not to mention wrong.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ROY_Doncic said:


> @DriveNM That's an excellent way to send your driver rating south of 4.60 and get yourself deactivated. I have 207 ratings. 196 5-star, 8 4-star, 1 2-star, and 2 1-star ratings. I very strongly believe that my 2 star rating and one of my 1 star ratings were retaliatory i.e. they realized I rated them low & they responded by rating me low; each time the exact rating I had given them.
> 
> You forget that PAX don't take 30 trips a week. Most drivers give 5 star ratings (because it's quickest & there's no prompt afterwards), so when you rate 1 star, PAX that are paying attention will notice quickly that their last trip caused their rating to plummet. I just had a 4.93 with 202 ratings and received a 1 star rating tonight, it took my rating to a 4.91. For most PAX, your 1 star rating will take them from a 4.90 to a 4.78. That's noticeable, and they're going to rate you a 1 star and some are going to be pissed and claim your vehicle is in poor condition, you drove unsafely etc.
> 
> ...


Well stated and couldn't agree more. Have done over 6,000 rides and have only given out 4 - 5, MAX, one ☆, if that.

And those passengers really deserved that rating and were, most likely, going to rate me low regardless.

Randomly rating huge numbers of pax's low renders the system useless. Not to mention you're going to go through, the work day, with extra stress and a negative attitude.

And passengers will know who did it. And Uber will send these drivers less requests.



O-Side Uber said:


> The real question is why do U/L care so much about these bus fare people that only do $3 rides. How is that profitable for any company? Those are mostly the rides I three star. Im running a business and those rides hurt my bottom line


Truly hope passengers rate you low as well. Am, also, a rider and would definitely rate you lower. ?



RDWRER said:


> Alright Mr. Hotshot. Then what's the "correct" way to rate passengers? ?


Yes, I am very correct.

And you should know the right way to rate pax's. Or consider another line of work.

My two cents.
?


----------



## Titan (Sep 8, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Well stated and couldn't agree more. Have done over 6,000 rides and have only given out 4 - 5, MAX, one ☆, if that.
> 
> And those passengers really deserved that rating and were, most likely, going to rate me low regardless.
> 
> ...


YO YO Miami ..... its meeee :biggrin:

I bet those pax who rated you ONE STAR felt you were "beneath their class" .....

What goes around comes around Miami .... Karma and the Universe will catch ya :wink:


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

DriveNM said:


> Would it be fair to rate all pax low as a general rule? Most pax treat drivers like the lowest form when drivers give so much for the mere pennies they and Uber pay. Perhaps all pax need to learn that drivers are human too, and a $2.50 fare does not give the pax the right to trash a driver's reputation and ability to earn a living. Pax get much more than they give so maybe they need to get taken down a notch or two.


One feature I like about Lyft is that they don't push the 5 star in your face after completing a trip as Uber does. Lyft gives you 24 hours to rate your pax and comment as well. I'm not a Lyft fan but their pax are more well behaved than Uber's riders (talking about my work area in LA suburbs.)


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Tom Oldman said:


> One feature I like about Lyft is that they don't push the 5 star in your face after completing a trip as Uber does. Lyft gives you 24 hours to rate your pax and comment as well. I'm not a Lyft fan but their pax are more well behaved than Uber's riders (talking about my work area in LA suburbs.)


Used to be that way, with Lyft pax, couple years ago.

However, Lyft has turned south on me across the board, including riders.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Well stated and couldn't agree more. Have done over 6,000 rides and have only given out 4 - 5, MAX, one ☆, if that.
> 
> And those passengers really deserved that rating and were, most likely, going to rate me low regardless.
> 
> ...


I have 3k rides and a perfect 5 star rating. I was also rewarded a $250 gift card for being the most favorited driver in SD. So go make me a sandwich ?


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Well stated and couldn't agree more. Have done over 6,000 rides and have only given out 4 - 5, MAX, one ☆, if that.
> 
> And those passengers really deserved that rating and were, most likely, going to rate me low regardless.
> 
> ...


You don't have any idea. Got it. Thanks for your input.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> I have 3k rides and a perfect 5 star rating. I was also rewarded a $250 gift card for being the most favorited driver in SD. So go make me a sandwich ?


With your gift card, you can treat us all to sandwiches! ?



RDWRER said:


> You don't have any idea. Got it. Thanks for your input.


No I get it very well. But try a more positive attitude, and you may feel better. ?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> With your gift card, you can treat us all to sandwiches! ?


I used it to get my cabin filter changed. it needed it! I also bought some oil changes and some new clothes ?? If you ever come to SD , I have a foot long you can chomp on ??


----------



## DriveNM (Apr 13, 2019)

RDWRER said:


> I rate everyone 4 stars unless they give me a reason to rate them 5 stars, like a cash tip or an excellent conversation, or 3 stars or less if they give me any issues.


I like this strategy.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Waste of time rating Lyft pax. If Lyft was truthful and showed drivers their actual rating more than half wouldn't get picked up.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

lyft_rat said:


> I thought this was an interesting read from earlier this year:
> https://usa.streetsblog.org/2019/02/04/all-the-bad-things-about-uber-and-lyft-in-one-simple-list/
> 11k frickin' rides a week that never leave campus!
> "Students at the University of California Los Angeles are taking an astonishing 11,000 app-based taxi trips every week that begin and end within the boundaries of the campus."
> ...


Those will go to controlled autonomous vehicles . AV will work in college campuses.


----------

